# Drywall garage



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Needing someone to completely drywall and finish my two car garage. The ceiling needs to be done and there is an electric garage door opener. The previous owner had particle board on the walls and now it is deteriorating badly. I will remove the ceiling and particle board. What will the labor cost me to hang 3 sides and a ceiling and finish and who do you recommend?
PM please thanks 
Tony


----------



## Ocadmirer (Apr 19, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## yxlr8urlife (Sep 7, 2013)

hello Tony,
are you still looking for someone to do drywall for you? I sent you a PM. Please let me know, we are ready if you are still looking for somebody.

Thanks
Willie


----------

